# cactus country meatloaf



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3/4 cup dried tomato diced
1/4 cup yellow corn meal
3 cloves garlic minced
3/4 cup boiling water
1 1/2 lb ground beef or meat loaf mix
2 eggs
4 oz dried chillies minced
1/3 cup chopped cilantro or parsley
1 1/2 ts salt
1/4 ts pepper
2 md fresh/canned jalapeno pepper seeded

combine tomato bit, corn meal, garlic and water and set aside for 10mins. 

thoroughly blend in gorund beef, eggs, onion, chillies, cilantro, jalapeno peppers, salt and pepper. Form into a loaf and place in shallow baking pan about 12x4. Sprinkle pan with about 1 tb of corn meal. bake at 375 degs 50-60 mins until juices run clear. Let stand for 10 mins before serving.


----------

